
The Mystery of the Tainted Cocaine by Brendan Kiley - d0mine
http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/the-mystery-of-the-tainted-cocaine/Content?oid=4683741
======
bcaulf
What I found interesting here is that to me, a libertarian who thinks access
to all drugs at low, market-set prices is a human right, this contamination is
one more indictment of the War on Some Drugs. No different from the many
problems of wood alcohol contamination and poisoning during US Prohibition.

But the mainstream script will be: cocaine is even more dangerous than we had
imagined; stronger measures are needed to keep the killer cocaine away from
our children; users need to wake up to the inevitable disasters that await
them if they continue to "abuse" cocaine, because any use of any prohibited
drug is "abuse" never "use".

